# Kai Greene out of the Olympia?



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, this hasn't been confirmed or anything but someone told me last night that apparently Kai Greene will be pulling out of the Olympia! He didn't say why but apparently it wont be announced until the last minute as he has a big fan base and there is potential for a big loss of numbers.

Anyone else heard rumours about Kai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I hope not, nothing on his FB page about it


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

That would be pretty sh*tty on the fans if that's true although it wouldn't surprise me.

I don't think he can win it anyway but still.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I hope not, nothing on his FB page about it


Yea, i got told it wouldnt be announced. I hope it is bullsh1t but the guy seemed 100% certain.



> That would be pretty sh*tty on the fans if that's true although it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> I don't think he can win it anyway but still.


Agree, would mean an absolute clear win for Phil really, Wolf or Rhoden are nowhere near his standard so its fun to see Kai push him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Ok, this hasn't been confirmed or anything but someone told me last night that apparently Kai Greene will be pulling out of the Olympia! He didn't say why but apparently it wont be announced until the last minute as he has a big fan base and there is potential for a big loss of numbers.
> 
> Anyone else heard rumours about Kai?


I would be more surprised if he pulled out of another water melon


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd love to see him win it, I like his physique but like ppl say being there and the photos we see online Phil clearly beats Kai, I'd of thought Kai might have a better chance this year as the pics from 4 weeks out he looks awesome and the chances a lot of ppl may have took what Phil said about Arnold as if they'd been on the receiving end of it them selves, Phil might of lost a few fans


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

If thats right then thats so sh1t as i am only really watching olympia in hope that kai pulls it off and beats phil


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I'd love to see him win it, I like his physique but like ppl say being there and the photos we see online Phil clearly beats Kai, I'd of thought Kai might have a better chance this year as the pics from 4 weeks out he looks awesome and the chances a lot of ppl may have took what Phil said about Arnold as if they'd been on the receiving end of it them selves, Phil might of lost a few fans


Im going to the Olympia so i'll let you know what its like in person, im in the second row 



> If thats right then thats so sh1t as i am only really watching olympia in hope that kai pulls it off and beats phil


Yea mate, would be proper sh1t. If i see the guy tonight i'll ask him how he found out. He goes to the Olympia every year so seems to know a thing or two.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Yea, i got told it wouldnt be announced. I hope it is bullsh1t but the guy seemed 100% certain.
> 
> Agree, would mean an absolute clear win for Phil really, Wolf or Rhoden are nowhere near his standard so its fun to see Kai push him.


jedi mind games I'm telling ya


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Im going to the Olympia so i'll let you know what its like in person, im in the second row Yea mate, would be proper sh1t. If i see the guy tonight i'll ask him how he found out. He goes to the Olympia every year so seems to know a thing or two.


@chelsea lucky get ad love to go,

Does anyone no any links that will work on an iPad to watch it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Big ape said:


> If thats right then thats so sh1t as i am only really watching olympia in hope that kai pulls it off and beats phil


x2 on that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> @chelsea lucky get ad love to go,
> 
> Does anyone no any links that will work on an iPad to watch it


You can watch it live on bodybuilding.com mate.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> You can watch it live on bodybuilding.com mate.


@chelsea cheers dude your a star


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> x2 on that


X3


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Im huge KG fan , and i doubt he would pull out only if he really HAD to like a huge injury or something but he wants that MrO more than anyone there so i doubt it , plus he wouldnt do that to his fans he would tell everyone straight


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll ask a friend of mine who's quite pally with him and get the official view and will report back.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Hope if these rumours prove to be true, that it's not a serious medical condition.

Huge amount of respect for the man


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Yea, i got told it wouldnt be announced. I hope it is bullsh1t but the guy seemed 100% certain.
> 
> Agree, would mean an absolute clear win for Phil really, Wolf or Rhoden are nowhere near his standard so its fun to see Kai push him.


I'm more interested in seeing Dexter to be honest. He's apparently up 5lb from the Arnold. If he comes in top condition and Phil isn't bang on the money then I reckon he might cause an upset.

Agree on Wolf and Rhoden. I love Rhodens physique but can't see him having enough to trouble the top 2 spots.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Im huge KG fan , and i doubt he would pull out only if he really HAD to like a huge injury or something but he wants that MrO more than anyone there so i doubt it , plus he wouldnt do that to his fans he would tell everyone straight


Just what i got told yesterday mate, as i said, it isnt fact but the guy seemed certain.



> I'll ask a friend of mine who's quite pally with him and get the official view and will report back.


You taking the p1ss or is that a legit comment? If it's legit then that would be awesome.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jamieson said:


> I'll ask a friend of mine who's quite pally with him and get the official view and will report back.


any news!!..?


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Just what i got told yesterday mate, as i said, it isnt fact but the guy seemed certain.
> 
> You taking the p1ss or is that a legit comment? If it's legit then that would be awesome.


Hi guys, no not taking the mick, a buddy moved to the states a few months back and got to know him. Once I've got hold of him I#ll try and find out whats happening.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Hi guys, no not taking the mick, a buddy moved to the states a few months back and got to know him. Once I've got hold of him I#ll try and find out whats happening.


Cool mate, will be interesting to hear.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Really hope the rumours aren't true, both for Kai and everyone who wants to see a contest.



> You can watch it live on bodybuilding.com mate.


I'm pretty sure BB.com aren't streaming it this year actually. I read some discussions online worrying it wouldn't be streamed at all, but it now looks like it should be available here:

http://www.flexonline.com/ifbb/2015-olympia-live-webcast


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope it is not true. The only way I would see him pulling out now is through injury or health problems.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I heard heard he has given birth to a HGH baby.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Yup everyone with the ridiculous gut should be banned how the f**k can anyone who looks like that claim to have (one of) the world's greatest body(s)?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Yup everyone with the ridiculous gut should be banned how the f**k can anyone who looks like that claim to have (one of) the world's greatest body(s)?


I think banning them is a bit strong but i do agree on the context, its a horrendous look!


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

ITT: people thinking they can get official updates on Kai Greene's Olympia status before the general public.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> I think banning them is a bit strong but i do agree on the context, its a horrendous look!


I know fvckall about gh or whatever made his stomach like that but... Is it reversible? or has he fvcked it for life?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> ITT: people thinking they can get official updates on Kai Greene's Olympia status before the general public.


ITT?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> ITT?


in this thread


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I know fvckall about gh or whatever made his stomach like that but... Is it reversible? or has he fvcked it for life?


No idea mate, i dont know if anyone really knows whether its Slin, Gh or Slin + GH that causes it but i do know it looks awful.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I love Kai....and his Grapefruit.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> I think banning them is a bit strong but i do agree on the context, its a horrendous look!


Well yeah don't ban them but just take them into account in which case they wouldn't need banned because they wouldn't even qualify.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> View attachment 114747


Heard a similar thing, apparently its something to do with his Weider contract and it not being signed etc


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not sure if it's me but in his new video on FB this is might be what he is referring to


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> not sure if it's me but in his new video on FB this is might be what he is referring to


Link?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

https://video-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t43.1792-2/11866769_10153651979098901_963083529_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNCwidmVuY29kZV90YWciOiJoZCJ9&rl=1500&vabr=397&oh=e1c585a0017ade0291ec7f80c0fcc528&oe=55F1935A

@Chelsea



Chelsea said:


> Link?


http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=72393X1521332&site=uk-muscle.co.uk&xs=1&isjs=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fvideo-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhvideo-xfp1%2Fv%2Ft43.1792-2%2F11866769_10153651979098901_963083529_n.mp4%3Fefg%3DeyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNCwidmVuY29kZV90YWciOiJoZCJ9%26rl%3D1500%26vabr%3D397%26oh%3De1c585a0017ade0291ec7f80c0fcc528%26oe%3D55F1935A&xguid=bb78fc6f7de2c92bb27ce0bd2c56bd08&xuuid=5f86cb7db7fd74b1bcac3a02acc4e42d&xsessid=25f6f069bf13949f45f324568261fa81&xcreo=0&xed=0&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Ftopic%2F255582-kai-greene-out-of-the-olympia%2F%3Fpage%3D2%23comment-4951258&pref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fnew-content%2F&xtz=-60


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> https://video-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t43.1792-2/11866769_10153651979098901_963083529_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNCwidmVuY29kZV90YWciOiJoZCJ9&rl=1500&vabr=397&oh=e1c585a0017ade0291ec7f80c0fcc528&oe=55F1935A
> 
> @Chelsea
> 
> http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=72393X1521332&site=uk-muscle.co.uk&xs=1&isjs=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fvideo-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net%2Fhvideo-xfp1%2Fv%2Ft43.1792-2%2F11866769_10153651979098901_963083529_n.mp4%3Fefg%3DeyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNCwidmVuY29kZV90YWciOiJoZCJ9%26rl%3D1500%26vabr%3D397%26oh%3De1c585a0017ade0291ec7f80c0fcc528%26oe%3D55F1935A&xguid=bb78fc6f7de2c92bb27ce0bd2c56bd08&xuuid=5f86cb7db7fd74b1bcac3a02acc4e42d&xsessid=25f6f069bf13949f45f324568261fa81&xcreo=0&xed=0&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Ftopic%2F255582-kai-greene-out-of-the-olympia%2F%3Fpage%3D2%23comment-4951258&pref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fnew-content%2F&xtz=-60


Saw this on twitter the other day didn't think it would have anything to do with Mr O


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

babyarm said:


> Saw this on twitter the other day didn't think it would have anything to do with Mr O


like I said it could be just me but it was just the way he was referring to things just got me thinking what is he really referring to apart from his new businesses venture


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Where is the guy on here that said he knew ronnie coleman and was gonna ring him, but didn't mugged himself off then made a thread asking mods to remove hes account.

Surely he knows?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

arcticfox said:


>


Looks like Kai's face was there in between phil and ramy, but not anymore.

It could be a publicity thing, to get more people talking about him not being there which would coincide with a launch of his brand. No different to DLB, she has a huge fan base, she didn't need olympia, and would of probably come 2nd like Kai.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Looks like Kai's face was there in between phil and ramy, but not anymore.
> 
> It could be a publicity thing, to get more people talking about him not being there which would coincide with a launch of his brand. No different to DLB, she has a huge fan base, she didn't need olympia, and would of probably come 2nd like Kai.


Yeah i think its to get more bums in seats and more people talking about it. Maybe a new MR O on cards with a big build up.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I hear its cos he was found to be not natty


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

> Looks like Kai's face was there in between phil and ramy, but not anymore.
> 
> It could be a publicity thing, to get more people talking about him not being there which would coincide with a launch of his brand. No different to DLB, she has a huge fan base, she didn't need olympia, and would of probably come 2nd like Kai.


how do you mean about DLB didnt she enter and win?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

It's ok lads al give him a text now and clear this up..

i met him him years ago in the supermarket, we went for the same grapefruit and our hands touched... Was magical.. The rest is history.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Plate said:


> It's ok lads al give him a text now and clear this up..
> 
> i met him him years ago in the supermarket, we went for the same grapefruit and our hands touched... Was magical.. The rest is history.


BAHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> how do you mean about DLB didnt she enter and win?


She is not competing this year, to concentrate on her brand and businesses. She doesn't need olympia since she already has a huge fan base.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I just spoke to the MuscleMeds CEO that kai greene had to drop out because he followed phil heaths tips on eating tilapia to thin your skin and now hes skin as gone see through


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh well, I can let you all know whether Kai is there as i wil be in Vegas watching it 

Was quite interesting to see no mention of him on Flex in that video.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I see he has officially confirmed he isn't competing at Olympia now


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Adz said:


> I see he has officially confirmed he isn't competing at Olympia now


Really....

Got a link mate?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Michael81 said:


> Really....
> 
> Got a link mate?


He has put a video on his Facebook page, not sure how to link to FB on here sorry dude


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Michael81 said:


> Really....
> 
> Got a link mate?


www.mylazysundays.com


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Don't know what it says, as I'm at work, but it is about olympia...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Pretty sure bb.com won't be streaming it this year but you can watch it here http://www.flexonline.com/ifbb/preview-2015-mr-olympia
> 
> As for kai not being the olympia I cant see him goin through all the stress of contest prep just to throw it all away in the last week.
> 
> ...


It should of been signed 6 weeks ago.

Arnold didn't have legs tbf.

Wouldn't you reply to negative posts, time permitted?

He is a pr**k though, just happens to be best bodybuilder on the planet too.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Just saw that video on my news feed. I'd like to see Dennis wolf win it, looked freeky in a photo I saw of him the other day


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Just watched Kai's video on FB, he was literally in tears about not being able to compete and said he wasn't allowed to say why as a lot of stuff was going on in the background, so guessing the IFBB have played the political card.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jamieson said:


> Just watched Kai's video on FB, he was literally in tears about not being able to compete and said he wasn't allowed to say why as a lot of stuff was going on in the background, so guessing the* IFBB have played the political card.*


What does that mean?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> What does that mean?


"It's not fair... No... I can't say that"

"I'm not allowed to be at the expo"

"There are more things going on behind the scenes then I'm at liberty to say"

While tears streamed down his face.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

That video is a tough watch as Kai is clearly upset that he can't compete due to things he is not legally allow to disclose. To what extent that can't is actually his choice, and what might be going on behind the scenes I have no idea. It's certainly sad news for both Kai and the sport though.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Arnolds legs really weren't that bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they weren't, but this side by side is not a true reflection of how much difference there is between them. Plus that quad sweep looks photoshopped, like a few of his leg pics out there.

Maybe he likes replying to his posts, haters too. Wouldn't say it is insecurity.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Said he isn't allowed to compete or even be at the expo. Be interesting to hear the reasons why? Surely it's a big loss for ghe Olympia as id imagine he's a big draw for the fans


----------



## Architect (Sep 13, 2015)

Could be something to do with the split from musclemeds. If he was supposed to be at the expo supporting them and he was under contract for that then they could've got him banned from the O?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Could be something to do with the split from musclemeds. If he was supposed to be at the expo supporting them and he was under contract for that then they could've got him banned from the O?


I suspect it must be something like that. If sponsorship ever gets to the point that is stops people competing (in any sport) then that's pretty grim for the sport though. And in the long run bad for the sponsors themselves.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> He's entitled to reply to who ever he wants don't get me wrong but some of his replies are petulant at best. He's Mr O ffs gettin the hump and blocking people because they ain't kissing your ass is either insecurity, arrogance or possible both imo and his comments about arnold were disrespectful to say the least considering what he's done for bodybuilding


Are we talking about people insulting Phil Heath on his Facebook page here? I don't know what's been said but if some came into my house and started insulting me I'd kick them out...


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Kai's vid... I honestly think he just fked up and/or wanted some sort of privilege and he hitted a brick wall.

He is Always crying about the hard life, about he had no help... I honestly think he is a right cvnt.

On all interets kai is good for the competition and expo, so I find all this sh*t with tears and profound crap unnecessary, life isnt so bad ALL the time, he looks like a cry baby IMO


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I think they found out he had been taking creatine so they banned him.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> What does that mean?


It means that the IFBB have decided that Kai will not be allowed to compete as they deem him winning the Olympia to be detrimental to the sport and ultimately to them. No different to what they did to Mike Mentzer in 79 & 80, Mike was a character that was rocking the establishment boat and got royally shafted for it. Not that long ago Lee Priest got a life ban for doing no more than speaking out about the way athletes were treated and campaigning for them to have better conditions and treatment, the IFBB screwed him too because they saw him as threat.

Politics is rife in every sport, with those in positions of power and influence wanting desperately to protect their own interests and the IFBB is no different. Closer to home, I know a guy banned from all UKBFF events and even to associate with him runs the risk of people losing their pro cards, all because he dared to speak out against what he sees as it's failures to treat athletes well and the corruption within it's ranks at senior level.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Jamieson said:


> It means that the IFBB have decided that Kai will not be allowed to compete as they deem him winning the Olympia to be detrimental to the sport and ultimately to them. No different to what they did to Mike Mentzer in 79 & 80, Mike was a character that was rocking the establishment boat and got royally shafted for it. Not that long ago Lee Priest got a life ban for doing no more than speaking out about the way athletes were treated and campaigning for them to have better conditions and treatment, the IFBB screwed him too because they saw him as threat.
> 
> Politics is rife in every sport, with those in positions of power and influence wanting desperately to protect their own interests and the IFBB is no different. Closer to home, I know a guy banned from all UKBFF events and even to associate with him runs the risk of people losing their pro cards, all because he dared to speak out against what he sees as it's failures to treat athletes well and the corruption within it's ranks at senior level.


mate, Ive se en all kai vs phil olympia and Phil has been better than kai Always. Like it or not, no polítics or sh*t... He has Always come close but never better, phil heat 2012 2013 where better than 2014 but even not at his 200% phil was better.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jamieson said:


> It means that the IFBB have decided that Kai will not be allowed to compete as they deem him winning the Olympia to be detrimental to the sport and ultimately to them. No different to what they did to Mike Mentzer in 79 & 80, Mike was a character that was rocking the establishment boat and got royally shafted for it. Not that long ago Lee Priest got a life ban for doing no more than speaking out about the way athletes were treated and campaigning for them to have better conditions and treatment, the IFBB screwed him too because they saw him as threat.
> 
> Politics is rife in every sport, with those in positions of power and influence wanting desperately to protect their own interests and the IFBB is no different. Closer to home, I know a guy banned from all UKBFF events and even to associate with him runs the risk of people losing their pro cards, all because he dared to speak out against what he sees as it's failures to treat athletes well and the corruption within it's ranks at senior level.


Phil has always been better than Kai, but I do understand there are politics in the sport, as with any sport unfortunately.

You talking about Aaron Lambo?


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Jamieson said:


> It means that the IFBB have decided that Kai will not be allowed to compete as they deem him winning the Olympia to be detrimental to the sport and ultimately to them. No different to what they did to Mike Mentzer in 79 & 80, Mike was a character that was rocking the establishment boat and got royally shafted for it. Not that long ago Lee Priest got a life ban for doing no more than speaking out about the way athletes were treated and campaigning for them to have better conditions and treatment, the IFBB screwed him too because they saw him as threat.
> 
> Politics is rife in every sport, with those in positions of power and influence wanting desperately to protect their own interests and the IFBB is no different. Closer to home, I know a guy banned from all UKBFF events and even to associate with him runs the risk of people losing their pro cards, all because he dared to speak out against what he sees as it's failures to treat athletes well and the corruption within it's ranks at senior level.


but why allow this to happen ? People in this sport need to stand together we (not me because I'm a stick insect) are the ones that put in all the work why should anyone dictate to us ....some federation that's made up from corruption...it's not right


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mr small said:


> but why allow this to happen ? People in this sport need to stand together we (not me because I'm a stick insect) are the ones that put in all the work why should anyone dictate to us ....some federation that's made up from corruption...it's not right


Initially it was because they were the ones to put up the money: to sponsor athletes and put on the shows with the biggest prizes. Now it's because the Olympia and similar are the 'world order' when it comes to bodybuilding. Money talks. Just look at FIFA in football.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Phil has always been better than Kai, but I do understand there are politics in the sport, as with any sport unfortunately.
> 
> You talking about Aaron Lambo?


Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of Kai or Phil so am not beating the drum out of blind loyalty to Kai, and I agree with an earlier reply about Phil deserving the MrO in previous years. However, if the pre comp photos and vids doing the rounds recently are legit and not totally spurious, Kai was looking unbeatable, and if the IFBB have intervened to stop him winning then that is what I don't agree with.

And, yes, it is Aarron Lambo, I train at his gym in Rushden.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jamieson said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan of Kai or Phil so am not beating the drum out of blind loyalty to Kai, and I agree with an earlier reply about Phil deserving the MrO in previous years. However, if the pre comp photos and vids doing the rounds recently are legit and not totally spurious, Kai was looking unbeatable, and if the IFBB have intervened to stop him winning then that is what I don't agree with.
> 
> And, yes, it is Aarron Lambo, I train at his gym in Rushden.


Kai always looks good, like any pro does. It is only when they are stood next to another pro you can see how different the physiques really are. This is the case when Kai stands next to Phil. You also need to bear in mind the contract should of been signed 6-7 weeks ago, so the 3 week out pics had no bearing on this.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Kai always looks good, like any pro does. It is only when they are stood next to another pro you can see how different the physiques really are. This is the case when Kai stands next to Phil. You also need to bear in mind the contract should of been signed 6-7 weeks ago, so the 3 week out pics had no bearing on this.


True, and that's a good point re the direct comparison when guys are actually stood next to each other as opposed to shots taken in isolation.. I guess ultimately only Kai and the IFBB know the real reason he's not competing, but from his reaction in the FB video, Kai was devastated, so it seems unlikely he'd be so cut up about it if he'd made the choice not to compete.

Not that it matters either way, but it does at least give us something to chat about on here!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jamieson said:


> True, and that's a good point re the direct comparison when guys are actually stood next to each other as opposed to shots taken in isolation.. I guess ultimately only Kai and the IFBB know the real reason he's not competing, but from his reaction in the FB video, Kai was devastated, so it seems unlikely he'd be so cut up about it if he'd made the choice not to compete.
> 
> Not that it matters either way, but it does at least give us something to chat about on here!


Not sure we'll find out the truth, but it must be quite serious as Kai is a big draw for Olympia. Maybe something to do with NFL contract he has just entered??


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

After watching this im thinking kai gonna take this title of the gut... they aint letting that happen hence why he aint allowed to compete


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Not sure we'll find out the truth, but it must be quite serious as Kai is a big draw for Olympia. Maybe something to do with NFL contract he has just entered??


Yep, the NFL thing could definitely have a baring on it, that's for sure.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Is that shot of Phil legit? I know Turtle shell stomach's are compulsory for Pros now a-days but that does seem more like a giant tortoise shell, so a tad over distended to say the least.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> It's legit, taken by a fan who he bigged up then cussed off after people started to mention the shell


Blimey, he's got a lot of work to day before the weekend in that case, and just to stoke the anti-Kai conspiracy fire, that could be why Kai's been side-lined, as I can't imagine Phil would be in top shape if he's like that a week out?

I've never competed so maybe some of the guys who have can chime in as to whether or not it's possible to hit contest shape within a week when seemingly quite off the mark?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Blimey, he's got a lot of work to day before the weekend in that case, and just to stoke the anti-Kai conspiracy fire, that could be why Kai's been side-lined, as I can't imagine Phil would be in top shape if he's like that a week out?
> 
> I've never competed so maybe some of the guys who have can chime in as to whether or not it's possible to hit contest shape within a week when seemingly quite off the mark?


If you're just talking about the gut, surely the point is that Phil's standing relaxed in the street, not making a point of standing up straight and contracting his abs (whilse exhaling) to look good on stage?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> If you're just talking about the gut, surely the point is that Phil's standing relaxed in the street, not making a point of standing up straight and contracting his abs (whilse exhaling) to look good on stage?


Course but that photo makes him look like hes rocking a power lifter / dad bod


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Big ape said:


> After watching this im thinking kai gonna take this title of the gut... they aint letting that happen hence why he aint allowed to compete


Talk about out of context pic. He is stood relaxed in a street, maybe even after a big meal, who knows, who cares until he steps on stage you will not what he looks like.

Kai has bubble gut worse than Phil so a pointless argument. Kai has always looked pregnant off season.

Are people so stupid, not to realise this? Come on guys FFS lol.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you're just talking about the gut, surely the point is that Phil's standing relaxed in the street, not making a point of standing up straight and contracting his abs (whilse exhaling) to look good on stage?


Not that I want to get in to an argument with you about posture or body positioning, but look at his shoulder, neck and head alignment and his arm position and you'll see that its far from a relaxed stance. But anyhow, it doesn't matter 1 iota, and does anyone actually care who wins the MrO...........?


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

People saying IFBB are blocking him from competing because essentially they don't like him are absolutely retarded..

Do you realise how many viewers they are losing now?

It's obviously a legal issue. SMH.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Well i went to the Olympia and i have to say it was an awesome experience! Real shame Kai didnt compete, does anyone actually know the reason why? I got back from Vegas yesterday so i havent been online much.

Dexter coming in 2nd was a big surprise, Wolf getting 4th got some serious boo's.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Well i went to the Olympia and i have to say it was an awesome experience! Real shame Kai didnt compete, does anyone actually know the reason why? I got back from Vegas yesterday so i havent been online much.
> 
> Dexter coming in 2nd was a big surprise, Wolf getting 4th got some serious boo's.


There a few bits going about. One about his new brand wanting free space at the expo, but I doubt it was this. The other is Kai is involved a court case with Pinnacle (not sure who they are), this may have stopped him competing?

Kai posted a video after Olympia, but in typical Kai fashion it was verbose and didn't answer anything haha.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Well i went to the Olympia and i have to say it was an awesome experience! Real shame Kai didnt compete, does anyone actually know the reason why? I got back from Vegas yesterday so i havent been online much.
> 
> Dexter coming in 2nd was a big surprise, *Wolf getting 4th got some serious boo's.*


Really?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> There a few bits going about. One about his new brand wanting free space at the expo, but I doubt it was this. The other is Kai is involved a court case with Pinnacle (not sure who they are), this may have stopped him competing?
> 
> Kai posted a video after Olympia, but in typical Kai fashion it was verbose and didn't answer anything haha.


That's the problem with him, you ask a question or he is asked to talk about a point or subject and you get some convoluted, vague rambling about a load of completely meaningless sh1te!



> Really?
> 
> View attachment 115233


Yes. He looked fckin awesome up there and as you know, whilst calves are a muscle group that's judged, it's not the only muscle.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 115233


Banzi, Wolf was awesome, stop being a muppet.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Banzi, Wolf was awesome, stop being a muppet.


if he had no biceps or even delts at all would he still be up there?

For me, mising bodyparts means you are ex-top ten.

Even Dorian won with no biceps in 1997











Chelsea said:


> That's the problem with him, you ask a question or he is asked to talk about a point or subject and you get some convoluted, vague rambling about a load of completely meaningless sh1te!
> 
> Yes. He looked fckin awesome up there and as you know, *whilst calves are a muscle group that's judged,* it's not the only muscle.


Nope, thats just not true.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> if he had no biceps or even delts at all would he still be up there?
> 
> For me, mising bodyparts means you are ex-top ten.
> 
> ...


No biceps? No way i'd put Dorian out of top ten because of a torn bicep.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> if he had no biceps or even delts at all would he still be up there?
> 
> For me, mising bodyparts means you are ex-top ten.
> 
> ...


Bodybuilding isn't looking at one thing in isolation


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Bodybuilding isn't looking at one thing in isolation


Really, lets look at the criteria

28.2 Assessing the Male Physique: *In assessing prejudging, overall shape and that of the various muscle groups is important.* The judge should favour competitors with a harmonious, classical physique. The judge should look for good posture and athletic bearing, correct anatomical structure (including body framework, broad shoulders, high chest, correct spinal curves, limbs and trunk in good proportion, straight legs, not bandy or knockkneed). The judge should also look for good skin tone with an absence of surgical or other scars, spots, acne or tattoos, which the IFBB considers as a skin blemish, tidily dressed hair, well-shaped feet, and toes. *When having difficulty in placing two or more competitors who seem to be on the same level, the judge should look for faults in those aspects listed above which will help to differentiate among the competitors.*


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Really, lets look at the criteria
> 
> 28.2 Assessing the Male Physique: *In assessing prejudging, overall shape and that of the various muscle groups is important.* The judge should favour competitors with a harmonious, classical physique. The judge should look for good posture and athletic bearing, correct anatomical structure (including body framework, broad shoulders, high chest, correct spinal curves, limbs and trunk in good proportion, straight legs, not bandy or knockkneed). The judge should also look for good skin tone with an absence of surgical or other scars, spots, acne or tattoos, which the IFBB considers as a skin blemish, tidily dressed hair, well-shaped feet, and toes. *When having difficulty in placing two or more competitors who seem to be on the same level, the judge should look for faults in those aspects listed above which will help to differentiate among the competitors.*


Why do you keep quoting this bit? This is secondary criteria, not primary.

PRIMARY - The comparisons of the compulsory poses cannot be overemphasized as these comparisons will help the judge to decide which competitor has the superior physique from the standpoint of *muscular bulk, balanced development, muscular density and definition.*


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Why do you keep quoting this bit? This is secondary criteria, not primary.
> 
> PRIMARY - The comparisons of the compulsory poses cannot be overemphasized as these comparisons will help the judge to decide which competitor has the superior physique from the standpoint of *muscular bulk, balanced development, muscular density and definition.*


Branch has the forearms of a child and no low back muscle density or size.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Branch has the forearms of a child and no low back muscle density or size.


That is some crazy child. Your argument is weak.

Have you ever been able to admit being wrong?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> That is some crazy child. Your argument is weak.
> 
> Have you ever been able to admit being wrong?


You cant make Branch place where he did based on the judging criteria no matter how many times you say it just isnt true.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


>


Stop cropping and posting random pictures lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Stop cropping and posting random pictures lol.


find me a random pic with his great forearms.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> You cant make Branch place where he did based on the judging criteria no matter how many times you say it just isnt true.


I can but who are we?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> find me a random pic with his great forearms.


Clearly they don't count as much you'd like them too, same as calves I guess.

See pro's all the time without calves.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I can but who are we?


You cant, you keep avoiding it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Clearly they don't count as much you'd like them too, same as calves I guess.
> 
> See pro's all the time without calves.


a guy without calves shouldnt even get out of the amateurs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Clearly they don't count as much you'd like them too, same as calves I guess.
> 
> See pro's all the time without calves.


Judging criteria says otherwise

*The downward survey should take in the head, neck, shoulders, chest, all of the arm muscles, front of the trunk for pectorals, pec-delt tie-in, abdominals, waist, thighs, legs and calves and feet.*

*Now are the judges following the criteria or not?*


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> a guy without calves shouldnt even get out of the amateurs


Ramy should be an amateur, ok old man lol



banzi said:


> Judging criteria says otherwise
> 
> *The downward survey should take in the head, neck, shoulders, chest, all of the arm muscles, front of the trunk for pectorals, pec-delt tie-in, abdominals, waist, thighs, legs and calves and feet.*
> 
> *Now are the judges following the criteria or not?*


To assess as an overall package, not on an individual basis


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> *Ramy should be an amateur, ok old man lol*
> 
> To assess as an overall package, not on an individual basis


Yep, he has a missing bodypart and as such cant have the overall package.

Sorry, if he had no arms or delts at all he wouldnt be where he is.

You dont have an overall package if you have a missing bodypart.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Yep, he has a missing bodypart and as such cant have the overall package.
> 
> Sorry, if he had no arms or delts at all he wouldnt be where he is.
> 
> You dont have an overall package if you have a missing bodypart.


So Wolf shouldn't be a pro? He has no calves.

Please ALL forum members see how crazy this man is!!

I think it is time for your medication


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> *So Wolf shouldn't be a pro? He has no calves.*
> 
> Please ALL forum members see how crazy this man is!!
> 
> I think it is time for your medication


No, not if the judges followed the laid down criteria.

Its the IFBBs rules not mine.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> No, not if the judges followed the laid down criteria.
> 
> Its the IFBBs rules not mine.


No it is what you keep trying to apply, one body part rule. Clearly this is not the case and this is where your argument falls down.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> No it is what you keep trying to apply, one body part rule. Clearly this is not the case and this is where your argument falls down.


Judges are told to judge the calfs, he has zero calfs, is he penalised for that do you think?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Judges are told to judge the calfs, he has zero calfs, is he penalised for that do you think?


Guess so


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Guess so


hes penalised and gets 4th place in the Mr Olympia?

Would he get 4th if he had no biceps?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> hes penalised and gets 4th place in the Mr Olympia?
> 
> Would he get 4th if he had no biceps?


That is penalised, as there is valid argument for 2nd place.

I'm guessing biceps hold a higher rank than calves in scheme of things. Depends on how balanced everything else was.


----------

